# 3rd species with demasoni/yellow lab 75 gallon?



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm considering setting up a 75 gallon demasoni pombo rocks/Labidochromis Caeruleus Lions Cove tank, and of course have some questions. First, are there any good possibilities for a third tank mate species? Don't need one really, just curious. I've seen a tank like that with a light blue species, don't know what the actual species was, or if it would be a good idea, but it looked good. I've been thinking about maybe 18-24 juvenile demasoni, and 6-8 yellow labs. Would that be a good number to start with? If I did add a third species what would/should that do the the stocking levels of the demasoni and labs? And finally, I already have a 3" yellow lab, would introduction other 1.75 - 2" yellow labs at the same time be problematic?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want to end up with 15 demasoni after extra males are removed and 5 yellow labs. That is about right for a 48x18 tank like a 75G, I would not add a third species. Adding smaller labs are not a problem, try for 1m:4f.


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response! I see that you've got some Lucipinnis in your 75 gallon demasoni tank, would multipunctatus work as well? If so, how many of those would be good?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Five of either is a perfect size group. I have Synodontis in all my tanks...just different species in different tanks.


----------



## Trademark27 (Jul 23, 2019)

In September of last year I stocked a 75g with 16 dems, 8 labs and 6 labeotropheus ochres(which I don't think I got that species but it was a gamble). Unfortunately at the time of purchase there were no fresh juvenile demasoni so my demasoni were larger than the other two species. I used some black sand blasting glass from tractor supply as substrate and probably 30 rocks to cover the substrate and those go up about 1/3 of the tank.

I lost 2 labs during shipping and have lost 2 demasoni to aggression. This left me with 5 dem males, 2 ochre males and 3 lab males. All 3 species have bred and i have had multiple demasoni fry survive. I added a plastic plant that floats in the middle of the tank so the holding females can dip out of hostile zones and to create separation between the two sides. The only struggle I've had was the demasoni being a larger size. One demasoni took over 1/3-1/2 of the tank early on. I kept moving rock work but he held steady. In March of this year I moved and relocated the tank, bagging each fish individually. When I reset the tank at my new home I added more rock work and laid the rock work out to support more open substrate caves and hiding spots as I've learned what they like. There is most definitely aggression but my fish are spread evenly over the tank. The dominant males of each species have their own substrate patch and every once in a while 1 lab male will hide behind my HOB filter and 1 dem male will hide up at the back of the tank. Otherwise everyone else roams around, the male demasoni fight among one another but there isn't warfare between species. The ochres and lab are larger than the demasoni and have learned to hold their ground.

Overall I've been really happy with the tank. The biggest concern I've had out of everything is the fact that all my dominate males want to do is breed. If a female even looks in their direction they're harassing her for the next 5 minutes. So my females are probably a bit stressed but who knows, maybe they enjoy the chase.


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

Any chance you can post a pic of your tank/rockwork?


----------

